# Blue Boy at Hunter...



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2016)

How many Hunter regulars know about this wacko? I think we need to lynch him before he hurts someone! He is never caught in the act.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 25, 2016)

Blue Boy?


----------



## dlague (Jan 25, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> How many Hunter regulars know about this wacko? I think we need to lynch him before he hurts someone! He is never caught in the act.



need more info!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Blue Boy?



+1

Been a Hunter regular for 30 years and I have no idea who this person is.

Hope to keep it that way.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Skis around the mtn at Mach schnell always on GS skis, purposely buzzing people. Ask any Patroller about him! He is gonna hurt someone one day! I ski fast, but responsibly. This guy is just an idiot and always skis alone. Skis on Fischer GS skis and usually has his blue hood pulled over his helmet. Around 6 foot tall.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Skis around the mtn at Mach schnell always on GS skis, purposely buzzing people. Ask any Patroller about him! He is gonna hurt someone one day! I ski fast, but responsibly. This guy is just an idiot and always skis alone. Skis on Fischer GS skis and usually has his blue hood pulled over his helmet. Around 6 foot tall.


maybe a kid from FSC!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2016)

Sounds kind of like a guy my family encountered at Deer Valley last week.  Wearing all blue, on Fischer GS race skis, black POC helmet, thought he was the bomb as he was trying to lay down some arcs at mach 2 around the masses.

The funny thing was that he ended up in the starting gate on the dual NASTAR course at Deer Valley paired against my 10yr old son. The guy told me after the run in the finish area that he spotted my son 2 gates to "give him someone to chase" and my son, on his twin tips, not his race skis, ended up beating the guy by 3 gates and almost a full second!! LOL!  It was a priceless look of humility on his face


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Puck it said:


> maybe a kid from FSC!!!!!



No kid. 25-30 something.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 25, 2016)

Wasn't Highway Star at Killington this weekend?


.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Wasn't Highway Star at Killington this weekend?
> 
> 
> .



I said Blue Boy, not Blue Balls....:razz:


----------



## Tin (Jan 25, 2016)

If his DIN is 16, it is definitely HS.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 25, 2016)

JimG. said:


> +1
> 
> Been a Hunter regular for 30 years and I have no idea who this person is.
> 
> Hope to keep it that way.



I wonder if it's that wack job from Saugerties that used to ski in jeans up until a few years ago..
He used to post here...  I won't even mention his name...

I was riding down East Side Drive a couple years ago..  There was a gaggle of kids in front of me so I held up until I could reach the spot where it goes down the the F chair..  In the meantime he and another guy RIPPED through this group of kids..  They stopped where I was headed one of the kids was like "Mr - could you please give us some room so we don't get hurt"  

Dude RIPPED into the kids about taking up too much room - skiing in too big of a group...  I was disgusted..  But I fear this guy.. He's seriously wacked...


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I wonder if it's that wack job from Saugerties that used to ski in jeans up until a few years ago..
> He used to post here...  I won't even mention his name...
> 
> I was riding down East Side Drive a couple years ago..  There was a gaggle of kids in front of me so I held up until I could reach the spot where it goes down the the F chair..  In the meantime he and another guy RIPPED through this group of kids..  They stopped where I was headed one of the kids was like "Mr - could you please give us some room so we don't get hurt"
> ...



This guy always is by himself. No surprise why!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> This guy always is by himself. No surprise why!



I think my buddy Karl encountered this guy last weekend.

Complained about some guy arcing big turns and taking up the whole trail.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I think my buddy Karl encountered this guy last weekend.
> 
> Complained about some guy arcing big turns and taking up the whole trail.



Actually he barely turns. Very small "GS" turns.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 25, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I think my buddy Karl encountered this guy last weekend.
> 
> Complained about some guy arcing big turns and taking up the whole trail.



I used to complain to Karl about his kid back in the day...  
She was almost as bad as "Blue Boy"


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 25, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Actually he barely turns. Very small "GS" turns.



LEgs stuck together? Old school?


----------



## catskillman (Jan 25, 2016)

He is a menace and gets real billigerant.  He does this all day long.  I understand he also parks at the hotel and skis in from there taking up the guests spots.  I have heard, cannot verify, that his name is Kevin and lives in Pallenville.   I know for a fact that the mountain has spoken to him and he gets irate.  I see folks in Security jackets around now, maybe one of them skis and can pull his pass.    He is going to kill someone..........  Mr  Peak.... please help..... before he sees this and changes his outfit.......


----------



## 180 (Jan 25, 2016)

I see him come out from the D lift parking.  I will help to nail him


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2016)

180 said:


> I see him come out from the D lift parking.  I will help to nail him



Spread the word! He almost nailed me on claires 2 years ago.


----------



## Tin (Jan 25, 2016)

catskillman said:


> He is a menace and gets real billigerant.  He does this all day long.  I understand he also parks at the hotel and skis in from there taking up the guests spots.  I have heard, cannot verify, that his name is Kevin



That is HS's first name. No joke.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2016)

I never seen him that I know of be sounds like a moron.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2016)

If this guy truly is a well-known menace, I imagine SKIS will take this far more seriously than the prior owners.  Corporate will well understand that his $800 pass is not worth a potential $800,000 legal settlement.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 25, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Spread the word! He almost nailed me on claires 2 years ago.


 Me hellgate this season, and last.  The cliff encounter I witnessed was the worst, that person nearly hit the rocks and was having a panic attack.  I wonder if she ever skied again.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 26, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I used to complain to Karl about his kid back in the day...
> She was almost as bad as "Blue Boy"



Actually, Karl passed the guy after repeated attempts so I have a vision of ski jousting down the trail.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 26, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> My friend runs the hotel - I'll let her know..
> They get pretty pissed at people taking up spots..


Great & they should.  I have pretty much given up on going to happy hour and haveing dinner here during the season, it is impossible to park and the lot is always icy.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 26, 2016)

my dad got into a ski accident at hunter with mayor ed koch in the 80s. no one was hurt. the mayor was a nice guy. 

cool story, hansel.


----------



## catskillman (Feb 8, 2016)

[He is still there and dressed in helmet to boot blue, skiing like a lunatic.  Saw him twice on Saturday, both from the lift - which is much safer trust me, skiing sown cliff to bleeker fast as can be no turns.  It is just a matter of time  - just hope it is he that gets hurt and not someone who is just in the wrong place .....


----------



## 180 (Feb 29, 2016)

So I have been tracking him, watching waiting and finally got him.....
 Saw him a few times over the weeks, still never on the trail.  Then yesterday, 3pm, Clairs, saw him.  Caught him passed him, 65 MPH according to ski trax.  Rode the lift with him. "are you blueboy?"  "who"   His name is Brian.  I told he was a legend.  He said he heard about the trash talk. He said it was because of the outfit.  I think he might respond to these posts.  

After, he skied away, the ex patroller with me says,  he use to wear all white.  He had a run in with him for people complaining about reckless skiing.  BB replied, "NOT AGAIN"  We'll see what happens.....

Third picture for fun, seen on the F lift. Only at Hunter!!


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 29, 2016)

If he stopped buzzing people, it would be fine, but when I am standing on the ledge below the donut on clairs and he flys by me within a foot, thats reckless. Karma will be a bitch...


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 29, 2016)

180 said:


> So I have been tracking him, watching waiting and finally got him.....
> Saw him a few times over the weeks, still never on the trail.  Then yesterday, 3pm, Clairs, saw him.  Caught him passed him, 65 MPH according to ski trax.  Rode the lift with him. "are you blueboy?"  "who"   His name is Brian.  I told he was a legend.  He said he heard about the trash talk. He said it was because of the outfit.  I think he might respond to these posts.
> 
> After, he skied away, the ex patroller with me says,  he use to wear all white.  He had a run in with him for people complaining about reckless skiing.  BB replied, "NOT AGAIN"  We'll see what happens.....
> ...



what was going on on chair 110? shinning a moon? plumbers crack? or sexual activity of some deviant nature?


----------



## catskillman (Feb 29, 2016)

180 said:


> So I have been tracking him, watching waiting and finally got him.....
> Saw him a few times over the weeks, still never on the trail.  Then yesterday, 3pm, Clairs, saw him.  Caught him passed him, 65 MPH according to ski trax.  Rode the lift with him. "are you blueboy?"  "who"   His name is Brian.  I told he was a legend.  He said he heard about the trash talk. He said it was because of the outfit.  I think he might respond to these posts.
> 
> After, he skied away, the ex patroller with me says,  he use to wear all white.  He had a run in with him for people complaining about reckless skiing.  BB replied, "NOT AGAIN"  We'll see what happens.....
> ...




He usually skis over from the highlands and into the lift line at an unsafe speed also.

He buzzed a friend on Clairs this weekend, and got his wife on Cliff Saturday.  This is insane.  He is going to hurt someone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 29, 2016)

Was up at Hunter today. I was looking for him, but saw nothing.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 29, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> what was going on on chair 110? shinning a moon? plumbers crack? or sexual activity of some deviant nature?



This is what happens when cold weather ends too early.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Was up at Hunter today. I was looking for him, but saw nothing.



I think he mostly skis on weekends.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 1, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> I think he mostly skis on weekends.



I have never seen him during the week, but then I am not there that often during the week.

Some of us were talking, and in all the years and resorts we have skied (and believe me it is a lot!  scary) we have never experienced anyone like this.  What kind of a deranged man this guy must be!!!  He does change his outfit in the spring, greenish w/ black pants, but his style is unmistakable.  

He is not a good skier tecnically at all, he just skis very fast and for some sick reason likes to scare and put others in danger by getting as close as possible to them.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 1, 2016)

so why hasn't Hunter Management dealt with this guy?  Seems odd to me...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2016)

180 said:


> So I have been tracking him, watching waiting and finally got him.....
> Saw him a few times over the weeks, still never on the trail.  Then yesterday, 3pm, Clairs, saw him.  Caught him passed him, 65 MPH according to ski trax.  Rode the lift with him. "are you blueboy?"  "who"   His name is Brian.  I told he was a legend.  He said he heard about the trash talk. He said it was because of the outfit.  I think he might respond to these posts.
> 
> After, he skied away, the ex patroller with me says,  he use to wear all white.  He had a run in with him for people complaining about reckless skiing.  BB replied, "NOT AGAIN"  We'll see what happens.....
> ...



Any more Intel?

How old was he? What did he say about his skiing habits that others dislike?

I really don't get why he could still be allowed to ski the way he does without Ski Patrol intervention.  What does Ski Patrol say?


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Any more Intel?
> 
> How old was he? What did he say about his skiing habits that others dislike?
> 
> I really don't get why he could still be allowed to ski the way he does without Ski Patrol intervention.  What does Ski Patrol say?



Ski patrol is well aware of him. Not sure why nothing has been done yet.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 1, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Ski patrol is well aware of him. Not sure why nothing has been done yet.



Maybe He's one of them...


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2016)

This seems a little fishy. Kinda like the pics of that guy with dual Go-Pros working out on the stair climber. Staged?


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 1, 2016)

Glenn said:


> This seems a little fishy. Kinda like the pics of that guy with dual Go-Pros working out on the stair climber. Staged?



Not staged...Trust me!


----------



## RichT (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm told he's from the "Polish Brigade", and he drives, you guessed it ! A Blue Metallic van.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2016)

Glenn said:


> This seems a little fishy. Kinda like the pics of that guy with dual Go-Pros working out on the stair climber. Staged?



Hmmm, I haven't seen Neoprene Butt Guy at Mount Snow for a few years. I wonder if Blue Boy is his alter ego?? ;-) :lol:


----------



## catskillman (Mar 1, 2016)

RichT said:


> I'm told he's from the "Polish Brigade", and he drives, you guessed it ! A Blue Metallic van.



I can't believe anyone cares where he is from - they just care where he is going.

I will look for the blue van.... this only supports the lack of sanity regarding this "individual" (can't call him a man!!!).  I know a lot of individuals up there that can identify him with that detail........


Management???????/


----------



## braciole (Mar 2, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Was up at Hunter today. I was looking for him, but saw nothing.



*Finkle is Einhorn...Einhorn is Finkle*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UQ7HoOJwfQ


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 3, 2016)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Maybe He's one of them...



No way HMSP is freaking awesome...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 3, 2016)

RichT said:


> I'm told he's from the "Polish Brigade", and he drives, you guessed it ! A Blue Metallic van.



This I can believe..  Those people are freaking insane type A maniacs...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 3, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> No way HMSP is freaking awesome...



That was purely toung in check


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 3, 2016)

jimmywilson69 said:


> That was purely toung in check



Cool...  But yeah - HMSP is super awesome..   My buds...


----------



## rtjcbrown (Mar 3, 2016)

This guy sounds like Keyser Soze

Mr. Slutzky used to always say, " I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him.' Well, I believe in God, and the only thing that scares me is Blue Boy".


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2016)

Thought 180 was hunter SP??


----------



## catskillman (Mar 7, 2016)

rtjcbrown said:


> This guy sounds like Keyser Soze
> 
> Mr. Slutzky used to always say, "I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him.' Well, I believe in God, and the only thing that scares me is Blue Boy".



He was there this weekend.  Saw him enter the lift line at the 6 pack at downhill speed, again.....

And the I saw him from the 6 pack at 9:15 heading to the parking lot with his skis over his shoulder. 

Then a very rare apperance at the bar on Sunday at 4pm!!!!  He took off his coat and had on a blue fleece.  He then put on a blue ball cap.  I AM NOT MAKING THIS UP!!!  

He is young, dark hair.....  Someone I know took a photo....will try and get it from him.......


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2016)

He sounds like a very special kind of loser.


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 7, 2016)

I was there Sunday and thought I saw someone that fit the description making super G turns on a a crowded slope.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 7, 2016)

Sounds like this guy is actually a pretty good skier but needs a less crowded mountain since he has no discretion regarding the safety of others?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2016)

Blues balls.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 7, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Blues balls.


There has been many comments about that believe me.  He actually is not a very good skier at all, he just skis fast and is tecnically lacking which is part of the concern...


----------



## freeski (Mar 7, 2016)

I think I saw him at the Market Basket in Concord, NH.


----------



## 180 (Mar 7, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Thought 180 was hunter SP??



Retired, 16 years on SP. Got my pass!


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 7, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Sounds like this guy is actually a pretty good skier but needs a less crowded mountain since he has no discretion regarding the safety of others?



Actually his skiing sucks! Barely makes turns. He has been lucky so far since he is young. Its gonna catch up with him. Trust me, Hunter management is VERY aware of him.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Hunter management is VERY aware of him.



Then Hunter management is VERY stupid.  Pass should have been revoked EONS ago if all these stores are true.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Actually his skiing sucks! Barely makes turns. He has been lucky so far since he is young. Its gonna catch up with him. Trust me, Hunter management is VERY aware of him.





BenedictGomez said:


> Then Hunter management is VERY stupid.  Pass should have been revoked EONS ago if all these stores are true.



i'm no lawyer but i did watch L A Law and Boston Legal.  if Hunter is aware of him, not taking any action and he hurts someone I'm guessing a finding for the plaintiff is in their future.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 7, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Then Hunter management is VERY stupid.  Pass should have been revoked EONS ago if all these stores are true.



Yea, I don't understand why if they know about him they haven't done anything yet...that doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 8, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Yea, I don't understand why if they know about him they haven't done anything yet...that doesn't make much sense to me.


 

That is the question on everyone's mind that has witnessed him and everyone I tell about it..........


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 8, 2016)

What could they do if he just buys day tickets?


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 8, 2016)

rtjcbrown said:


> This guy sounds like Keyser Soze
> 
> Mr. Slutzky used to always say, "I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him.' Well, I believe in God, and the only thing that scares me is Blue Boy".



Thanks


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mapnut said:


> What could they do if he just buys day tickets?



Its a private company. Thwy have the right to refuse service.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 8, 2016)

Maybe he'll spend more time at Mountain of Snow next season.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Maybe he'll spend more time at Mountain of Snow next season.



Lots more kids to use as slalom gates there.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 9, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Its a private company. Thwy have the right to refuse service.



it was when the great Slutzky family owned it - Peak is a publicly traded co - SKI-

This will be interesting, I am sure they have legal counsel investigating this insane man


----------



## cdskier (Mar 9, 2016)

Mapnut said:


> What could they do if he just buys day tickets?



With the number of times people say they see him I would think he's a passholder...

If not though and he is purchasing individual tickets, then they could still pull his ticket every time he does something reckless.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 9, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Hmmm, I haven't seen Neoprene Butt Guy at Mount Snow for a few years. I wonder if Blue Boy is his alter ego?? ;-) :lol:



His cousin was at Stratton last week. Neon jacket, rear entry boots and straight skis. :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 9, 2016)

catskillman said:


> it was when the great Slutzky family owned it - Peak is a publicly traded co - SKI-
> 
> This will be interesting, I am sure they have legal counsel investigating this insane man



Still a private company.  They can go and revoke his ticket/right to ski there if wished.  It may be a action that is not supported by their shareholders, and cause stock prices to drop, but they could do it if they wished.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Mar 9, 2016)

He has been spotted wearing a new outfit. Don't be fooled! It is still him.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 9, 2016)

rtjcbrown said:


> he has been spotted wearing a new outfit. Don't be fooled! It is still him.





looks like he's wearing nothin at all nothin at all nothin at all 

stupid sexy flanders


----------



## catskillman (Mar 14, 2016)

I saw him on Saturday, so his pass is still good.  He was carrying on a conversation in the lift line with the punk rocker guy that scans the passes.  Would have loved to have heard what they were talking about


----------



## catskillman (Mar 21, 2016)

He ran off the mtn about 930 on Saturday, by D lift again.  He buzzed someone in my locker room - came within a foot of her on the east side on Saturday.  I have never seen him on the east side, he is branching out....  what will happen with this man!!!


----------



## catskillman (Mar 27, 2016)

And he was out in full force again today...   Today was closing day, and as you can imagine some trails were quite thin..  not enough room from 2 skis in spots....  he is a menace and obviously mentally deranged.  To be continued next season... or hopefully not...


----------



## 180 (Oct 26, 2016)

Killington Peak Lodge yesterday


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2016)

Savage! Lol


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 26, 2016)

180 said:


> Killington Peak Lodge yesterday



Not sure if thats him. I think he had different boots. Plus without his helmet, he does not look like a dick!


----------



## 180 (Oct 26, 2016)

it was . saw him skiing and cutting off people.  too many guns to get a picture


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 26, 2016)

180 said:


> it was . saw him skiing and cutting off people.  too many guns to get a picture



When is someone going to catch this psychopath and pull his pass?


----------



## catskillman (Oct 26, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> When is someone going to catch this psychopath and pull his pass?



That sure sounds like him, and from the side looks like him.  I know it is selfish, but for everyone's sake at Hunter, I hope he changed mountains.  

I will get a frontal view of him posted!


----------



## mbedle (Oct 26, 2016)

Are you guys being serious about this? I'm a little confused about why we are talking about this one skier. I feel like this is an inside joke.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 26, 2016)

mbedle said:


> Are you guys being serious about this? *I'm a little confused about why we are talking about this one skier.* I feel like this is an inside joke.



Because the law of averages states that eventually he's going to seriously hurt someone.


----------



## catskillman (Oct 27, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Because the law of averages states that eventually he's going to seriously hurt someone.


and hopefully himself in the process that makes him unable to ski.  He is most certainly already brain damaged.  

Hunter / Peak Resorts -  what are you going to do if he shows up again this year????  Hope your liability insurance is enormous!!!


----------



## rtjcbrown (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## catskillman (Nov 1, 2016)

rtjcbrown said:


>


?? What am I missing?  He has existed for several years more than he should.  He is there every weekend at Hunter, and all the regulars know him from his antics, and many many have had close calls with him.  This is a very serious situation.  He has to be insane.  If EVERYONE knew you based on how you dress, would you not switch it up more often?  (He does in the spring, but he still skis the same and continues to use other innocent individuals as race gates!!  

This will implode on someone and some mountain.......

Mtn. Mgt = HINT - he is friends with the PUNK lift attendant on the 6 pack.


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm a little disappointed that after scrolling through 9 pages of this thread I didn't find any photo or video evidence posted of the elusive Blue Boy Catskill skiing legend.


----------



## benski (Nov 2, 2016)

raisingarizona said:


> I'm a little disappointed that after scrolling through 9 pages of this thread I didn't find any photo or video evidence posted of the elusive Blue Boy Catskill skiing legend.



He's fake light the yeti or its western cuisine the Sasquatch.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2016)

catskillman said:


> This will implode on someone and some mountain......



I can see it now.   An attorney using an AZ thread to prove this guy was well known yet Hunter management & SKIS did nothing about it. LOL


----------



## tumbler (Nov 2, 2016)

catskillman said:


> and hopefully himself in the process that makes him unable to ski.  He is most certainly already brain damaged.
> 
> Hunter / Peak Resorts
> 
> Why don't you guys take care of him yourselves?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 2, 2016)

tumbler said:


> catskillman said:
> 
> 
> > and hopefully himself in the process that makes him unable to ski.  He is most certainly already brain damaged.
> ...


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> tumbler said:
> 
> 
> > By beating him up? Cause that won't get you arrested.....
> ...


----------



## tumbler (Nov 3, 2016)

Exactly! Gang up with a little Chinese Downhill action...the possibilities are endless


----------



## Breakout12 (Nov 4, 2016)

Glenn said:


> This seems a little fishy. Kinda like the pics of that guy with dual Go-Pros working out on the stair climber. Staged?



OMG! That was the "Gaper Spirit Animal"! What a hilarious tale that was!  The guy ended up winning total respect, too.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 4, 2016)

Gsa


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2016)

Breakout12 said:


> The guy ended up winning total respect, too.



i don't recall that part of the story


----------



## bigbog (Nov 5, 2016)

The nearby sasquatch?


----------



## Breakout12 (Nov 5, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i don't recall that part of the story



Maybe not here, but I read other sites where people were changing their minds once they realized how dedicated he was with his training, and that he actually accomplished what he set out to do, which I think was skiing in Alaska.  I agree, at first it seemed ridiculous and overdone, but I, too, changed my mind.  The initial laugh was fun, but it seems juvenile to maintain that “you’re such a nerd” attitude.

The really funny part wasn’t so much how he looked, but the way the story started, with two guys on a forum joking about gapers, then realizing that they are both talking about the same guy.  The story took off from there.


----------



## BlueBoy74 (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice to see I am an internet celebrity. Despite what you douchenozzles say and post I am always in control and obey the skiers code. 


TRY TO KEEP UP GAPERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueBoy74 said:


> Despite what you douchenozzles say and post I am always in control and obey the skiers code.


Well then it must be true.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueBoy74 said:


> Nice to see I am an internet celebrity. Despite what you douchenozzles say and post I am always in control and obey the skiers code.
> 
> 
> TRY TO KEEP UP GAPERS!!!!!!!!!!!



:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## snoseek (Nov 5, 2016)

Hahahha


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 5, 2016)

Bahaha! Good stuff!


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueBoy74 said:


> Nice to see I am an internet celebrity. Despite what you douchenozzles say and post I am always in control and obey the skiers code.
> 
> 
> TRY TO KEEP UP GAPERS!!!!!!!!!!!



Haha, this I love! Keep up all you skirt Catskill skiers!


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 5, 2016)

BlueBoy74 said:


> Nice to see I am an internet celebrity. Despite what you douchenozzles say and post I am always in control and obey the skiers code.
> 
> 
> TRY TO KEEP UP GAPERS!!!!!!!!!!!



Is that you FreeheelWilly?


----------



## Jully (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueBoy74 said:


> Nice to see I am an internet celebrity. Despite what you douchenozzles say and post I am always in control and obey the skiers code.
> 
> 
> TRY TO KEEP UP GAPERS!!!!!!!!!!!



This has gotta just be a troll.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 6, 2016)

Jully said:


> This has gotta just be a troll.



Highways alter ego


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 7, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> Highways alter ego



 Even funnier if HighwayStar's the troll. I could see it.  LOL


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueBoy74 said:


> Nice to see I am an internet celebrity. Despite what you douchenozzles say and post I am always in control and obey the skiers code.
> 
> 
> TRY TO KEEP UP GAPERS!!!!!!!!!!!



Haters gonna hate bro. Whatever you are doing must be working. You're a Catskills skiing legend Blue Boy!


----------



## BlueBoy74 (Nov 7, 2016)

Pretty pathetic you gapers have nothing else better to talk about than my skiing. And no I am definitely not BACKSEAT STAR. His gay ass super G turns have nothing on my zipping. 

I dont think I will be at Hunter as much this year though now that the Peaks Pass is out. Wildcat and Attitash might be worth the drive due to less people on the hill.


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueBoy74 said:


> Pretty pathetic you gapers have nothing else better to talk about than my skiing. And no I am definitely not BACKSEAT STAR. His gay ass super G turns have nothing on my zipping.
> 
> I dont think I will be at Hunter as much this year though now that the Peaks Pass is out. Wildcat and Attitash might be worth the drive due to less people on the hill.



I couldn't agree more, your zipping is the stuff of legend, f--that Gaper Star, you my friend are a true hero and inspiration. God speed and God bless you sir!


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## freeski (Nov 7, 2016)

Have a great season Blue Boy. I'm a big fan. Do you know "Big Air" Dave? I think Dave posted here also.


----------



## catskillman (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueBoy74 said:


> Pretty pathetic you gapers have nothing else better to talk about than my skiing. And no I am definitely not BACKSEAT STAR. His gay ass super G turns have nothing on my zipping.
> 
> I dont think I will be at Hunter as much this year though now that the Peaks Pass is out. Wildcat and Attitash might be worth the drive due to less people on the hill.




And you think that the customers at Wildcat and Attatish are going to be happy to be used as race gates and getting buzzed by you?  Hunter will be thrilled to see you go, but I honestly am shocked that they even sell you a pass anymore.

You are a mentally deranged person.  No one in their right mind behaves like this.........


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 7, 2016)

I stand with Blue Boy! Well not too close, definitely from an appropriate and safe distance of course.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 7, 2016)

raisingarizona said:


> I stand with Blue Boy! Well not too close, definitely from an appropriate and safe distance of course.



Sounds like Arizona might be the perfect distance!


----------



## catskillman (Nov 8, 2016)

raisingarizona said:


> I stand with Blue Boy! Well not too close, definitely from an appropriate and safe distance of course.



He is not a very good skier.  You would not be impressed.  His position is off and he does not have good technical skills.  ** Not just my opinion, PSIA examiners have seen he antics


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2016)

catskillman said:


> He is not a very good skier.  You would not be impressed.  His position is off and he does not have good technical skills.  ** Not just my opinion, PSIA examiners have seen he antics



Who is a perfectly technical skier?  I am sure there are some on this forum, but I bet if any of us went under critique, improvements could be made.  Can he handle steeps, bumps trees, crud, ice, cement, fluff if so, then he is better than proabably 70-80 %.  Which in my world is fine!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 8, 2016)

We are coming for ya Blue Boy!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 8, 2016)

No one is technically perfect, even Mikela or Ligety. 
It depends on how one defines "handling". There are many poor but confident skiers out there who can descend difficult stuff without crashing, but I wouldn't call that good skiing...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2016)

Apparently there's a bunch of perfect technical skiers over on Epicski! ;-)  

Or at least based on their talk in many threads over there one could easily presume that! :lol:


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2016)

skifastr said:


> No one is technically perfect, even Mikela or Ligety.
> It depends on how one defines "handling". There are many poor but confident skiers out there who can descend difficult stuff without crashing, but I wouldn't call that good skiing...



It is not what someone else thinks about how you ski it is more about "Do I ski good enough for me?".  Why do we judge?  If he is happy with his form or style that is all that counts!  I could careless about what others think about how I ski or what I can ski.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Apparently there's a bunch of perfect technical skiers over on Epicski! ;-)
> 
> Or at least based on their talk in many threads over there one could easily presume that! :lol:



Apparently many here too!


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 8, 2016)

Imagine how boring skiing would be if everyone skied like a perfect technical skiing PSIA instructor. It would be...McSkiing, I'm luvin it. 

That being said the basics do actually make sense for strength/stability, energy conservation and function but we need to leave a little room for style or the sport would be robotic and sort of soulless.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 8, 2016)

raisingarizona said:


> Imagine how boring skiing would be if everyone skied like a perfect technical skiing PSIA instructor.



There's a reason Bode is so much fun to watch race.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> There's a reason Bode is so much fun to watch race.



Skis with reckless abandon!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 8, 2016)

I agree that if everyone skied perfectly and identically it'd be sterile and boring. 
I appreciate both the Bode's and the Ligety/Shiffrin's. 
But even on his sloppiest day Bode demonstrates skill.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2016)

Nothing like Blue Boy form what I hear though!!!!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 8, 2016)

but can he reach "TUNA-SPEED"?


----------



## catskillman (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueBoy74 said:


> Nice to see I am an internet celebrity. Despite what you douchenozzles say and post I am always in control and obey the skiers code.
> 
> 
> TRY TO KEEP UP GAPERS!!!!!!!!!!!



My comment on his skiing (and I am not a PSIA examiner) was in response to his comments above!  He most certainly does not obey the skiers code, darts all over based on who he wants to harass and does not look uphill.  He is a lanky guy and is often lifiting a ski to correct his balance, which at his speeds would impact his control.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Nothing like Blue Boy form what I hear though!!!!



He seems to be picking up some fans and has his own technique!


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 8, 2016)

Blue Boy Form:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2016)

dlague said:


> He seems to be picking up some fans and has his own technique!


I have seen him personally. The dude shreds the gnar.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 8, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I have seen him personally. The dude shreds the gnar.



Whats your definition of Gnar? and shredding for that matter!


----------



## freeski (Nov 9, 2016)

In this episode "Big Air Dave" speaks about gnarly while giving advice to his friend. Blue Boy needs a You Tube channel.


----------



## catskillman (Nov 27, 2016)

this lunatic was there opening day, first chair, buzzing everyone skiing into the lift line way way to fast....

and how did he finish his day?  

Little boy blue blew his horn.

He had a blue plastic horn (the type people use at soccer tournaments, the long plastic ones) that he skied with blasting people as he skied.  He kept it in the lift tower at the top of the six pack (how does the mountain allow that???)

How is he not banned, and in the care of a therapist.....  I know this sounds insane , but I swear it is true.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 27, 2016)

Sooner or later he will piss off the wrong person and get knocked the $## out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2016)

I him lol. I was their for late half day I didn't see him at All.  

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## catskillman (Nov 27, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> I him lol. I was their for late half day I didn't see him at All.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


 He was off the mountain by 11.  I did not see him at all today, but I was done by noon.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2016)

catskillman said:


> He had a blue plastic horn (the type people use at soccer tournaments, the long plastic ones)



A vuvuzela?

You and I must ski in different dimensions while at Hunter. I have never seen or heard this person and there is no way I would miss this character.


----------



## 180 (Nov 27, 2016)

He was on first chair on opening day and I saw him at Killington again yesterday. I'll post pictures later


----------



## catskillman (Nov 28, 2016)

JimG. said:


> A vuvuzela?
> 
> You and I must ski in different dimensions while at Hunter. I have never seen or heard this person and there is no way I would miss this character.



YES-a vuvuzela!

He is there most weekends, and at times during the week.  He is tough to miss!  Ask any regular about him, they have all had it with him.  Ask Sara in guest services how many times she has heard complaints about him.......


----------



## mbedle (Nov 28, 2016)

This guy is definitely my new hero - anyone that is skiing and blasting a vuvuzela at the same time, rocks in my world.... lol


----------



## 180 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yesterday, Killington

Hunter opening day.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 28, 2016)

okay - those pictures seem borderline stalking...


----------



## 180 (Nov 28, 2016)

Well this thread makes you keep your eye out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2016)

catskillman said:


> He had a blue plastic horn (the type people use at soccer tournaments, the long plastic ones) that he skied with blasting people as he skied. * He kept it in the lift tower* at the top of the six pack (how does the mountain allow that???)
> 
> How is he not banned, and in the care of a therapist.....  I know this sounds insane , but I swear it is true.



What do you mean, by, "in" the lift tower?


----------



## catskillman (Nov 28, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> What do you mean, by, "in" the lift tower?



At the top of the six pack, the lift hut/shack/tower...  whatever you want to call it....


----------



## catskillman (Nov 28, 2016)

180 said:


> Yesterday, Killington
> 
> Hunter opening day.



That is blue boy.  I know someone that has a photo of him in the bar.  I will attempt to get it and post it..  Spoiler

alert - when he sheds the blue jacket he has on a blue fleece and blue scarf.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 28, 2016)

All Right - At this point, I'm calling bullshit on this blue boy story. This is some weird trolling crap or some kind of fantasy/stalker stuff going on here.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 28, 2016)

I want to see a pic of the vuvuzela.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 28, 2016)

mbedle said:


> All Right - At this point, I'm calling bullshit on this blue boy story. This is some weird trolling crap or some kind of fantasy/stalker stuff going on here.



Its not bullshit.....trust me!


----------



## freeski (Nov 28, 2016)

Blue Boy was at Cannon Sunday. He has wolf hands. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## dlague (Nov 28, 2016)

catskillman said:


> That is blue boy.  I know someone that has a photo of him in the bar.  I will attempt to get it and post it..  Spoiler
> 
> alert - when he sheds the blue jacket he has on a blue fleece and blue scarf.


I thought some one posted a picture of him at Killington at the bar.  He is a celebrity of sorts based on this thread.  No other skier has this much notoriety and may I say fan fare?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 28, 2016)

We will have wait whoever is trolling as the blue boy account AZ to back and post!


----------



## catskillman (Dec 3, 2016)

He
is 
here today
W/ blue gloves, not sure I ever noticed them before.

Standing tall, he only seems to turn when he wants to get close to someone.

Sking into the lift line at unacceptable speeds.................


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 3, 2016)

catskillman said:


> He
> is
> here today
> W/ blue gloves, not sure I ever noticed them before.
> ...



All of these sightings and no one can get a photo with their phone? Come on boys, you can do this.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 3, 2016)

I saw him at ski sundown last year taking a piss at the top of satans stairway and yes he had blue balls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2016)

I skied their today and didn't see him 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 3, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> I skied their today and didn't see him
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk




He was there first chair!.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2016)

I saw a guy dressed in all blue in the lodge on Friday.

Older guy; looked about 5'5" so it's hard for me to believe that it was Blue Boy.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2016)

raisingarizona said:


> All of these sightings and no one can get a photo with their phone? Come on boys, you can do this.



180 is the official photog of Blue Boy.

Sort of like Jimmy Olsen in Superman.


----------



## catskillman (Dec 4, 2016)

JimG. said:


> 180 is the official photog of Blue Boy.
> 
> He is a tall guy, and young.  (young to me, probaly early 30's)
> 
> ...


----------



## Edd (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm totally amazed this guy hasn't been chased down and given the boot. It nearly defies belief.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm surprised he hasn't been chased down and punched in the mouth!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tumbler (Dec 4, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't been chased down and punched in the mouth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Exactly!! Just take care of the situation


----------



## Krikaya (Dec 5, 2016)

Just found this going though  some old photos. A year ago on top of Wildcat, I was snapping a shot of Mt Washington when this guy flipped me off while photobombing. I caught up to him halfway down the trail and said, "It's not cool to photobomb. How can I ever show that to my mother."  He said, "Get a grip, gaper" and skied off.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 5, 2016)

That's not him...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Krikaya (Dec 5, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> That's not him...Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




I think it is. I saw him taking a leak on the side of the trail. He took off at tuna speed when he saw me coming. He had peed his name in the snow. It said _BLUE BOY_


----------



## catskillman (Dec 5, 2016)

that is not him.  He is dressed in head to toe blue, boots to gloves - everything..........


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 5, 2016)

So your saying he pees blue?


----------



## 180 (Dec 5, 2016)

I have now finally been able to see him ski.  Doesn't look so dangerous to me.


----------



## Krikaya (Dec 5, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> So your saying he pees blue?



Yes, probably from all the blue curacao he was drinking on the chair. Some people shoot beers on the ride up, Blueboy slugs Blue curacao liqueur. Wicked klassy dude.


----------



## Krikaya (Dec 5, 2016)

catskillman said:


> that is not him.  He is dressed in head to toe blue, boots to gloves - everything..........



When Blueboy skis New Hampshire, he's in stealth mode. He doesn't want his reputation to precede him. At Wildcat and Black Mt. he's known as Black'nBlueBoy. Which reminds of me of the time Black'nBlueBoy took on a gang of biker dudes armed with only his poles. ........stories I could tell you.


----------



## RichT (Dec 5, 2016)

That's him!! Great job 180, you in the FBI? I saw him yesterday also, wasn't doing anything dangerous that I saw. Maybe he did get "a talking too" from management?


----------



## catskillman (Dec 5, 2016)

that is the blue "boy"  - not a "man".  No adult behaves like that


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm a bit afraid to go to hunter this season. My new ski outfit is a navy jacket and bright blue pants. I don't want any vigilantes jumping me.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I'm a bit afraid to go to hunter this season. My new ski outfit is a navy jacket and bright blue pants. I don't want any vigilantes jumping me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app



You're good.


----------



## kbird (Dec 9, 2016)

This is crazy, I can't believe there's a thread on this! I've heard about BB never seen him @ Hunter, I always thought it was just a bar story? Is this really true?


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 9, 2016)

kbird said:


> This is crazy, I can't believe there's a thread on this! I've heard about BB never seen him @ Hunter, I always thought it was just a bar story? Is this really true?



Its true! He's a legend in his own mind!


----------



## kbird (Dec 9, 2016)

WOW, just insane!


andrec10 said:


> Its true! He's a sociopath in everyone else's mind!


^Fixed that for you!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 9, 2016)

can't believe we don't have gopro footage of this guy yet.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 9, 2016)

kbird said:


> WOW, just insane!
> 
> ^Fixed that for you!



That too!


----------



## mbedle (Dec 10, 2016)

kbird said:


> WOW, just insane!
> 
> ^Fixed that for you!



LOL... That was a good one. Long Live the Blue Boy!!! My Hero.


----------



## freeski (Dec 10, 2016)

They'll never catch you Blue Boy!


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 10, 2016)

For real its about time someone catches this guys antics on tape.. otherwise its starting to seem like long lost tales


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2016)

I him. He not here today that I noticed.Az people need to ski and not worry about me. Blue ball's.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 10, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> I him. He not here today that I noticed.Az people need to ski and not worry about me. Blue ball's.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Him, me , and not here. Huh?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 180 (Dec 10, 2016)

I was on the 6 pack today.  Some stranger next to me says to his buddy,  "hey there is blue boy, hope he is safe today" They proceeded to talk about him for a good 5 minutes.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 10, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> Him, me , and not here. Huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Why you no understand Scotty Speak? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 10, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> I him. He not here today that I noticed.Az people need to ski and not worry about me. Blue ball's.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Took the words right out of my mouth.

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catskillman (Dec 12, 2016)

180 said:


> I was on the 6 pack today.  Some stranger next to me says to his buddy,  "hey there is blue boy, hope he is safe today" They proceeded to talk about him for a good 5 minutes.



He was there both Saturday & Sunday.  Sunday I saw him walk in from the liftside condo's at 8:45, then saw him leave the same way at 10. 

We have been noticing that he is skiing with his arms outstretched - possibly this is to keep someone from coming too close to him and take him out.  He is fast  but not a great skier at all!!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 12, 2016)

Let us all keep the liquor and firearms at home and have a good time on the mountains, huh...y/n.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2016)

catskillman said:


> he is skiing with his arms outstretched



Huh?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 12, 2016)

I am here at Hunter today. I saw him from the lift my first run around 1030. Not a very skilled skier....
I have had my phone out to get a video every chair ride since but no more sightings.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2016)

BB is one of those 8:30 to 10am skiers I think. There are a lot of those early morning, an hour and a half and I'm done skiers at Hunter.

Can't handle bumps or ice or anything but groomers. Same skiers who always bitch about poor grooming. Nothing more than a run of the mill lousy skier.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 12, 2016)

JimG. said:


> BB is one of those 8:30 to 10am skiers I think. There are a lot of those early morning, an hour and a half and I'm done skiers at Hunter.
> 
> Can't handle bumps or ice or anything but groomers. Same skiers who always bitch about poor grooming. Nothing more than a run of the mill lousy skier.




Just because some of us prefer fresh groomers, doesn't mean we all bitch about the grooming, or are lousy skiers!


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Just because some of us prefer fresh groomers, doesn't mean we all bitch about the grooming, or are lousy skiers!




Same here! If Starr or Goat is open at Stowe, I ski them! They are not for the timid!


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 12, 2016)

I can confirm he was there early Sunday. Haven't paid this thread much mind but I pulled in next to dude and thought of this thread... guy does love blue. Ended up on a few runs near him.. I am a single planker so not sure I am a great evaluater of ski technique, but he has a bit of an old school "parallel" twisty style but does ski fast. He appeared to be feeling his tunes on a few runs... he skis fast but nothing too out of control that I noticed sunday. His car was gone when I left around 1


----------



## catskillman (Dec 12, 2016)

SnowRock said:


> I can confirm he was there early Sunday. Haven't paid this thread much mind but I pulled in next to dude and thought of this thread... guy does love blue. Ended up on a few runs near him.. I am a single planker so not sure I am a great evaluater of ski technique, but he has a bit of an old school "parallel" twisty style but does ski fast. He appeared to be feeling his tunes on a few runs... he skis fast but nothing too out of control that I noticed sunday. His car was gone when I left around 1



Was his car blue?


----------



## catskillman (Dec 12, 2016)

I saw him in the bar once.  Blue fleece, blue scarf.  And drinking a PBR.


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 12, 2016)

catskillman said:


> Was his car blue?



Negative....  black, let down.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2016)

catskillman said:


> And drinking a PBR.



Circumstantial douche evidence just increased.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 12, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Circumstantial douche evidence just increased.



I think BG just created the "CDE factor".   And I think I like it  (i.e. guarantee I am stealing that one, lots of opportunities to apply the "CDE factor" to a lot of things).   Like when 2 or 3 people decide to stop & talk or put on their gear right in the pathway to a lift-line so that you have to go around them to get to the lift - the CDE factor would have to be close to 100%.  Someone parking next to you in a ski area parking lot and barely leaving enough room for you to open your door would be a CDE factor of about 70%.   Etc, etc, etc. . .   

Well played sir. . .


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 12, 2016)

SnowRock said:


> Negative....  black, let down.


I was convinced this morning for a bit he drove a black car. I was doing 60 in a 55 driving up 214 from Phoenicia. I was passed by a black Kia Soul I  a double yellow section. I ended up getting to hunter like 30 seconds after this person and parked by them. When they got out of the vehicle they had blue pants on! But that was the only blue part of the outfit, and then I saw Blue Boy skiing later.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Just because some of us prefer fresh groomers, doesn't mean we all bitch about the grooming, or are lousy skiers!



Whoa Cowboy, just referring to Hunter.

And doing a little pot stirring.


----------



## KLR (Dec 24, 2016)

I think i saw him in loch ness


----------



## freeski (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Blue Boy. Please consider selling T-Shirts next year.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 24, 2016)

I have seen him twice in the past few days. Excellent pics 180! Made him easy to spot.

Yesterday I saw him on Bleeker Street skiing within a group of other skiers.

He wasn't going faster than any of the other skiers and didn't cut anyone off. Why do we care about him?


----------



## mbedle (Dec 25, 2016)

Why do we care about him??? He's is god to some of us!!!! Marry Christmas everyone, especially you Blue Boy...


----------



## 180 (Dec 25, 2016)

Now, its just fun....
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....108076972588155.12276.100001575585394&type=3


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 25, 2016)

180 said:


> Now, its just fun....
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....108076972588155.12276.100001575585394&type=3



FB pic deleted.  What was it?


----------



## 180 (Dec 25, 2016)

not deleted for me


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 25, 2016)

180 said:


> not deleted for me



Sorry, this content isn't available right now
The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.


----------



## dlague (Dec 26, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Sorry, this content isn't available right now
> The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.


Must have been posted by someone that has their setting set to view by friends only.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

